# 3 neighbors dead following snow removal dispute in Philadelphia.



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Note: This is bad, with trash talk language and murders. You can skip through it, to find the shooting, there is a lot of commentary mixed in.

Keydra MannsWed, February 3, 2021, 12:46 

A dispute over snow disposal has left Pennsylvania residents dead.
Three Plains Township residents were left dead in what authorities are calling a murder-suicide. A neighbor shot a husband and wife on Monday during a snow storm just before 9 a.m. They had apparently been feuding over where to deposit snow.

According to _Fox 56_, the Goys were cleaning off their vehicles and throwing snow onto Jeffrey Spaide's, 47, property as he was shoveling. He asked them to stop but once they refused, they started arguing and cursing at each other. The neighbor who lives across the street then went inside and grabbed a gun. He apparentlyy let off shots but the couple did not immediately flee. He then allegedly fired shots hitting the victims.
James Goy, 50, and Lisa Goy, 48, were found dead on the street.

The chief of the township police department Dale Binker said there was no record of the neighbors arguing in the past but there could have been a past dispute over "placement of snow in somebody's yard."

The Goys' 15-year-old autistic son was in the home at the time of the shooting. He is now staying with his grandparents.

"One is in the middle of the street," said Luzerne County First Assistant District Attorney Sam Sanguedolce in regards to the couple's bodies. "The other is in between two parked cars. That is a husband and wife."

https://news.yahoo.com/3-neighbors-dead-following-snow-174610026.html

[video=youtube;Id9pd8zfQcs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id9pd8zfQcs&feature=youtu.be&bpctr=1612876 764[/video]


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

This country is going freakin plum crazy. People killing each other over shoveling snow? Today on FOX they show video of some punk shoving a 90+ year old man to the ground. Two days ago some left wing crazy b—ch was griping because her Trumpite neighbors plowed her driveway for her. Now you have to be cautious about helping out your neighbors? CRAZY! Another nut job tried to hack into a municipal water treatment plant and poison the water supply. Cops being shot on a daily basis. If things don’t somehow change or settle down, I think things will only get worse. People, We are in deep :vs_poop:!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It's pretty amazing (and telling) that while society is working overtime to get back to barbarism, the punishment becomes less severe for the acts.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe the neighbors had biden signs in the yard, among other issues compounding over the years. We need the rest of the story.

Do agree that people are on edge. Yet the libs keep pushing this hope and change BS. Wait til they go after guns.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Where I grew up (on the Pangea Continent) the houses were about 25 feet apart on the whole street.

City said no throwing snow on to plowed streets, 

you will be fined and all the snow on the street will be piled in front of your house by revengeful plow drivers. 

To make matters worse it was a dead end street, ended 4 houses up from us.

At first it was not a problem, only one out of four families owned a car.

Post war(WW2) the street was slowly filled with cars, by the mid 50's there was two to three cars per house(three decker's).

There were fights for parking spaces in good weather and 10 times as many with snow time.

There were a lot of broken snow shovels.:beat1:

All was done by hand, no blowers existed that I knew of.

I was lucky, moved out of there when I was 16, the place we moved to had a driveway, garages and plenty of street parking.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Makes me so thankful I have good neighbors. And not just ordinary, run-of-the-mill good. Good enough to trust with my life.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

People are losing their minds and it's obvious. Between the plandemic and the political chaos, nerves are frayed beyond belief. Add frigid temps and a bunch of snow and you have the potential for conflict.

All the more reason to offer smiles and "Hey; how ya doin'?" to people. That gesture might be the relief someone desperately needed at that moment.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> People are losing their minds and it's obvious. Between the plandemic and the political chaos, nerves are frayed beyond belief. Add frigid temps and a bunch of snow and you have the potential for conflict.
> 
> All the more reason to offer smiles and "Hey; how ya doin'?" to people. That gesture might be the relief someone desperately needed at that moment.


Now get off my lawn!!!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> This country is going freakin plum crazy. People killing each other over shoveling snow? Today on FOX they show video of some punk shoving a 90+ year old man to the ground. Two days ago some left wing crazy b-ch was griping because her Trumpite neighbors plowed her driveway for her. Now you have to be cautious about helping out your neighbors? CRAZY! Another nut job tried to hack into a municipal water treatment plant and poison the water supply. Cops being shot on a daily basis. If things don't somehow change or settle down, I think things will only get worse. People, We are in deep :vs_poop:!


In my area liberals are on their own and are they ever jealous of the bond the rest of us have with each other.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Denton said:


> People are losing their minds and it's obvious. Between the plandemic and the political chaos, nerves are frayed beyond belief. Add frigid temps and a bunch of snow and you have the potential for conflict.
> 
> All the more reason to offer smiles and "Hey; how ya doin'?" to people. That gesture might be the relief someone desperately needed at that moment.


Smiles are tough behind the masks. But Lately I've been going way overboard to be polite and hold doors open for others going in and out of stores behind me. Also very polite to folks working the take out windows for food and check outs at the grocery store. It can't hurt and maybe it even helps a little.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Pir8fan said:


> In my area liberals are on their own and are they ever jealous of the bond the rest of us have with each other.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Smiles are tough behind the masks. But Lately I've been going way overboard to be polite and hold doors open for others going in and out of stores behind me. Also very polite to folks working the take out windows for food and check outs at the grocery store. It can't hurt and maybe it even helps a little.


In recent days I've learned to look more closely at the eyes, also the voice and body language. Probably you have too...Those other cues tell a lot about how someone's doing.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Smiles are tough behind the masks. But Lately I've been going way overboard to be polite and hold doors open for others going in and out of stores behind me. Also very polite to folks working the take out windows for food and check outs at the grocery store. It can't hurt and maybe it even helps a little.


That's what I've been doing as well. It's a tough world we live in so being intentionally nice to other people is more important now than ever.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> all the snow on the street will be piled in front of your house by revengeful plow drivers.


I seem to have this problem. Not sure why......

The line is where the edge of the road is.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> Note: This is bad, with trash talk language and murders. You can skip through it, to find the shooting, there is a lot of commentary mixed in.
> 
> Keydra MannsWed, February 3, 2021, 12:46
> 
> ...


Prayers up. Poor old unsaved heathen democrats


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> This country is going freakin plum crazy. People killing each other over shoveling snow? Today on FOX they show video of some punk shoving a 90+ year old man to the ground. Two days ago some left wing crazy b-ch was griping because her Trumpite neighbors plowed her driveway for her. Now you have to be cautious about helping out your neighbors? CRAZY! Another nut job tried to hack into a municipal water treatment plant and poison the water supply. Cops being shot on a daily basis. If things don't somehow change or settle down, I think things will only get worse. People, We are in deep :vs_poop:!


Yep. Liberalism is a demonic religion


----------



## Triumph (Aug 18, 2020)

There's a hell of a lot more going on here than just snow. There must be deep a seeded feud for this to happen or at least I hope so.

My neighbor and I 2 houses down from me had a little falling out back in June when he lost his shit over covid, lock downs and the riots that were nowhere near us. He put rocks in the street in front of his house to build a "barricade" to stop rioters from coming to his house. He then called my next door neighbor then me through Facebook messanger asking to borrow a gun. Wtf was this guy thinking? We're in NJ and through Facebook. The exact words were "do you have a piece I can borrow? I'm scared and you know I wouldn't hurt your family". I didn't take it threatening cause I know him and he's a big drinker and was hammered when he called but my other neighbor called me within minutes and he was pissed.

Needless to say we both said no. Police ended up coming to his house, neither of us called on him, and made his drunk ass clean up the rocks.

After that he and his wife avoided me. Wouldn't evwn look at me in passing. I assume they were mad or imbarrassed or thought one of us calledon him.

This pased week we had 20+ inches of snow. I was out doing my driveway saw him cursing at his snowblower that wouldn't start. Took mine down and cleaned his up.

2 days later I pulled a thank you letter and a bottle of Irish whiskey from my mailbox.

Moral of my story is you don't always have to get along but you either have to have real deep seeded issues with neighbors or be out of your mind to do what happened in the video. I'm just nice and apparently get booze for it. Old guy on the other side gives me beer all the time for helping him and protecting him from a home invasion. That's another story I'll tell if anyone cares to ask.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm asking. I love good stories.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Triumph said:


> There's a hell of a lot more going on here than just snow. There must be deep a seeded feud for this to happen or at least I hope so........


From what I've read, there wasn't.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> From what I've read, there wasn't.


I consider everything I read or view from established news sources as having been published with an agenda in mind. So I certainly wouldn't expect to be given all the facts so I could draw my own conclusions. Everything these days is agenda driven. But even so, shooting someone over shoveling snow is pretty extreme.

Seems like every day there are reports of police being shot. Since my wife's daughter is LEO, the wife is understandably upset. I don't have statistics but I think any violence against police officers is super hyped in the media so as to drive up support for more gun control. So I believe much of this media hype is agenda driven.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

It is a sad situation. Goes to show how casually running your mouth and being inconsiderate can have unintentional consequences. You never know who has been quietly going crazy and that one bad-tempered remark you made or rude gesture is going to be the nudge that sends them off the deep end. As has been said above, being kind to others, as a habit, is a great idea and in today's world, smart.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> It is a sad situation. Goes to show how casually running your mouth and being inconsiderate can have unintentional consequences. You never know who has been quietly going crazy and that one bad-tempered remark you made or rude gesture is going to be the nudge that sends them off the deep end. As has been said above, being kind to others, as a habit, is a great idea and in today's world, smart.


That episode wasn't casual, that couple was upbraiding the guy, and for no good reason. Since they were the ones at fault, and were shoveling snow onto his property.

If one of my neighbors has a feud with me ; and then interrupts what he is doing, to go into his house, I would scoot.

I would get a piece and sit down for a while, to see if things calmed down. They just cussed him out that much more.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This reminds me to shut my face. Not worth it to get into a verbal fight. I be that the killer was wasted. No way a sober person can do that.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

RedLion said:


> This reminds me to shut my face. Not worth it to get into a verbal fight. I be that the killer was wasted. No way a sober person can do that.


The shooter may have been stoned, and that may have been enough, for him to kill them. But they (neighbors) have the greater guilt, and seemed to be precipitous dunces. Did they think that it could be the end of them? I guarantee you, it never entered their minds. They were loudmouths right to the end.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> The shooter may have been stoned, and that may have been enough, for him to kill them. But they (neighbors) have the greater guilt, and seemed to be precipitous dunces. Did they think that it could be the end of them? I guarantee you, it never entered their minds. They were loudmouths right to the end.


Still better to remain shut.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Still better to remain shut.


I would have kept my stupid mouth shut, and I would not have been a brazen fop.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> I would have kept my stupid mouth shut, and I would not have been a brazen fop.


I flop my hole too much. good lesson.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I flop my hole too much. good lesson.


It is a good lesson and I abide by it, you don't know how people will react, so watch you yap. Especially if you are going to be rude.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> It is a good lesson and I abide by it, you don't know how people will react, so watch you yap. Especially if you are going to be rude.


Problem is that I get hot and spout crap. Retraint is not my best quality.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Problem is that I get hot and spout crap. Retraint is not my best quality.


I live in Saint Pete, where everyone is armed, or can get armed pronto. There are loudmouths her, but I can still go into the black sections, without much fear . It's the cars and drivers that I have to watch out for.

I talk trash sometimes, but I try not to rail on people. Vituperation will get you killed, just about anywhere.

There was very little restraint shown by any of those people in Philly, and Chicago is just like that too.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> It is a good lesson and I abide by it, you don't know how people will react, so watch you yap. Especially if you are going to be rude.


Except on Twitter huh


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SGG said:


> Except on Twitter huh


I went there to be rude, and I am justified in doing it. I can be as Christian and gentle as a lamb, most of the time.
But when it comes to homosexuality and my loathing of it, I can be very vocal and hostile. And I always will be.

I am the same way with gangsters and thugs, because I will not peacefully abide them. If I could be peaceful with them, I would still live in the projects., but they did not want my kind. The rent is cheap but the neighbors stink, in some places.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SGG said:


> Except on Twitter huh


BTW: I am in the habit of giving some homeless money to eat on, usually 10 for 1 and 20 for two. I do not judge them by any means, I have given evident homosexual couples money, because we all have to eat. That's more than the homosexuals on Twitter would do.

I will give to black , and white, male and female, I want them to be able to go to Subway.And that pretty sums up my outlook or demand. Let the hypocrites on Twitter love their neighbor, and stop loving themselves.

PS: let me fill in some empty spaces here, I will give $50 to a group of 5 homeless. I haven't yet, but mark my words, I will. I am sick of watching America morph into India.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> BTW: I am in the habit of giving some homeless money to eat on, usually 10 for 1 and 20 for two. I do not judge them by any means, I have given evident homosexual couples money, because we all have to eat. That's more than the homosexuals on Twitter would do.
> 
> I will give to black , and white, male and female, I want them to be able to go to Subway.And that pretty sums up my outlook or demand. Let the hypocrites on Twitter love their neighbor, and stop loving themselves.
> 
> PS: let me fill in some empty spaces here, I will give $50 to a group of 5 homeless. I haven't yet, but mark my words, I will. I am sick of watching America morph into India.


I quit giving when someone asked me for five bucks for food, and I replied I didn't have anything on me. He pulled out an iPhone and a Square card reader and said he takes plastic.

Seriously.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I never gave to bums on street corners because I don't have much empathy. I think I have a problem. Everything for me is black and white, go get a job and quit being lazy.
Once I was getting lunch at a KFC years ago, a bum I recognized from being on a certain Corner every day walked in. He walked up to the counter and said "give me the usual". Walked outside and got in a bright red late model Mustang and drove off.

I don't believe in Jesus, but Jesus wouldn't approve of being a jerk to gay people on Twitter


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SGG said:


> I never gave to bums on street corners because I don't have much empathy. I think I have a problem. Everything for me is black and white, go get a job and quit being lazy.
> Once I was getting lunch at a KFC years ago, a bum I recognized from being on a certain Corner every day walked in. He walked up to the counter and said "give me the usual". Walked outside and got in a bright red late model Mustang and drove off.
> 
> I don't believe in Jesus, but Jesus wouldn't approve of being a jerk to gay people on Twitter


Jesus is delighted in me, and He wishes that he had more, the Father and Holy Ghost feel the same.

It amazes me that you are intractable about me ridiculing homosexuals on Twitter. I have and I will talk tough about homosexuals.

You are not just opposing me, and to hold up homosexuals as paragons to follow, is to war against your own soul.But I guess that you don't believe in the Judgement either.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Where did I say I thought there was nothing wrong with being homosexual? I think something is physically wrong with those people and I also think it's disgusting. But you are seeking them out to attack them. Jesus said be all things to all people, and associated with everyone so that by example he could show them the way to God.

Of course I don't speak for anyone, but I'm betting most people here are cringing that you bragging about beating up homosexuals on Twitter and saying Jesus is proud of you for it. You do you


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SGG said:


> Where did I say I thought there was nothing wrong with being homosexual? I think something is physically wrong with those people and I also think it's disgusting. But you are seeking them out to attack them. Jesus said be all things to all people, and associated with everyone so that by example he could show them the way to God.
> 
> Of course I don't speak for anyone, but I'm betting most people here are cringing that you bragging about beating up homosexuals on Twitter and saying Jesus is proud of you for it. You do you


Hold on and I will write out some equal treatment for Communists.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Hold on and I will write out some equal treatment for Communists.


Not interested


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SGG said:


> Not interested


I was on the web this morning on Disqus, and there were some Communists on the thread. They seemed too soft to live long in this world. Never tested, never challenged, just arrogant.

5:18 PM · Feb 11, 2021·


----------

